# Tyra Banks x1



## Pikay (17 Jan. 2006)




----------



## Muli (17 Jan. 2006)

Also das ist schon ein ganz netter Jeans-Pöter... 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Guardian (17 Jan. 2006)

> _Original von muli_
> Also das ist schon ein ganz netter Jeans-Pöter...



Da gebe ich dir recht. Obwohl ich glaube das die nicht nur in Jeans ne gute Figur macht  

Greetz Guard


----------



## Muli (20 Jan. 2006)

Jippi ka yee ...
und hier ist der Beweis!!!


----------



## Julio (20 Jan. 2006)

die frau ist doch ne wucht...wa???

ganz prima collagen:]


----------



## TheUnknown (30 Jan. 2007)

danke danke! alle bilder noch nicht gekannt!


----------

